# Can you run AA's instead of sub-C's with a 540?



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey all!

I am working on a rebuild of my TLT- more for crawling than charging about. My question is whether today's 2500 AA NiMH batteries (or something like those) can put out enough amperage to run a 540 motor. I guess I might run as low as a 19 turn. Just trying to save space and weight.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

nothing compares to sub c size cells. they may have the mah rating but the capacity, and voltage release is lower..


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

imho the amp draw will cook the AA's in pretty short order ... on the other hand, it wouldn't cost much to try out a set of alkaline AA's just to see if they get "egg-frying" hot after a run; while the alkaline's won't have the same mah capacity, the amp draw/discharge profile should be similar. Caveat: I'm no EE, this is just my 2 cents. I'd test the idea on some disposables before risking good 2500 AAs.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Some of todays 2/3 As "might" hold up for awhile but I don't think AAs would. We run AAs in our BRP cars that use slot car motors and the batteries are warm after a run so I can imagine what a 19t motor would make them feel like. The drawback to 2/3 A cells is the lower MAH rating. AAs aren't really designed for high amp draw situations. If anything would survive for long it would probably be some of GPs 22-2300 cells that are now available. If you ask me AA alkalines would definitly cook because of their design to slow discharge. Try a cheap set of AA NiMH cells from Cheap Batteries or Batteryspace and see what happens I guess.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I suspect that NiMH batts will discharge faster than alkalines- as in handle the current better. I just hope somebody who actually knows will speak up! :lol: 

I know for sure that I wouldnt' want to use low budge batts for this. I did see an incredible deal on 2500 AA's at BatterySpace.com but I have heard horrible things about leakage. I was thinking of those for radios and bike lights...


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I have some of their 2000s and 2250s that work pretty well for the before mentioned BRP racing we do. I've never tried a high amp discharge on them but I have a feeling they wouldn't like it.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, I figured that would be the response. Worth a thought though. Thanks all!


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

you might want to consider lipoly batteries also.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Chris, 

Take a look at these batts. they might be a vaible small space solution.

GP 4/5SC 2200. Hot new cell. 40 amp cell.

linkage: http://www.unipros.com/cbpsite/loosecells.asp?session_id=214290

-Tone


----------



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

Chris, I know from experience that although AA's will give you a much longer run, they lack performance. There is no punch in AA's.

I have a mini t - which I know is different - but I tried running AA rechargable 2200's (actually they were in my digital camera) and they wouldn't give me near the punch or speed that a high voltage pack will.


----------

